# FTP Connection Issue



## locke_gb7 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good day, I have been using FTP Surfer and FileZilla for years with no problem. I changed nothing on my system or network, and today, nothing works.

two things happen

1. Error: Could not connect to server
2. Error: File transfer failed after transferring 458,752 bytes in 53 seconds

In scenario 1. it simply doesn't connect, and not only to my webhosting server but any other FTP server for that matter.

In Scnenario 2. at random it will connect and display my file structure, but any attempt at uplaoding files larger than 400K, it fails and gives the error message above. 

I have unlimited bandwidth and storage with godaddy so its not a problem there. They also tested the FTP on their end with a 20MB file and it worked.

I have no firewall anywhere, machine or router and windows firewall is always off.
it really doesn't make any sense that at random it does connect but barely.

I included the FTP command list below shows what happens. I am the webmaster of the website and now cannot upload, update or do site maintenance. I would really appreciate help.



Status: Connecting to 173.201.60.1:21...
Status: Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Error: Could not connect to server
Status: Waiting to retry...
Status: Connecting to 173.201.60.1:21...
Status: Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response: 220 Microsoft FTP Service
Command: USER [MY USERNAME]
Response: 331 Password required for [MY USERNAME].
Command: PASS *********
Response: 230-FTP-SSL (AUTH TLS, Explicit FTPS or FTPES) security is available
Response: 230 User logged in.
Command: SYST
Response: 215 Windows_NT
Command: FEAT
Response: 211-Extended features supported:
Response: LANG EN*
Response: UTF8
Response: AUTH TLS;TLS-C;SSL;TLS-P;
Response: PBSZ
Response: PROT C;P;
Response: CCC
Response: HOST
Response: SIZE
Response: MDTM
Response: REST STREAM
Response: 211 END
Command: OPTS UTF8 ON
Response: 200 OPTS UTF8 command successful - UTF8 encoding now ON.
Status: Connected
Status: Retrieving directory listing...
Command: PWD
Response: 257 "/" is current directory.
Command: TYPE I
Response: 200 Type set to I.
Command: PASV
Response: 227 Entering Passive Mode (173,201,60,1,198,40).
Command: LIST
Response: 125 Data connection already open; Transfer starting.
Response: 226 Transfer complete.
Status: Calculating timezone offset of server...
Command: MDTM google945081dccb9fb0c1.html
Response: 213 20100811162117
Status: Timezone offsets: Server: -25200 seconds. Local: -18000 seconds. Difference: 7200 seconds.
Status: Directory listing successful
Status: Connecting to 173.201.60.1:21...
Status: Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Error: Could not connect to server
Status: Delaying connection for 5 seconds due to previously failed connection attempt...
Status: Connecting to 173.201.60.1:21...
Status: Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response: 220 Microsoft FTP Service
Command: USER [MY USERNAME]
Response: 331 Password required for [MY USERNAME].
Command: PASS *********
Response: 230-FTP-SSL (AUTH TLS, Explicit FTPS or FTPES) security is available
Response: 230 User logged in.
Command: OPTS UTF8 ON
Response: 200 OPTS UTF8 command successful - UTF8 encoding now ON.
Status: Connected
Status: Starting upload of C:\Documents and Settings\Guy2\Desktop\Dr Hall.txt
Command: CWD /images
Response: 250 CWD command successful.
Command: PWD
Response: 257 "/images" is current directory.
Status: Retrieving directory listing...
Command: TYPE I
Response: 200 Type set to I.
Command: PASV
Response: 227 Entering Passive Mode (173,201,60,1,198,1).
Command: LIST
Response: 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection.
Response: 226 Transfer complete.
Command: TYPE A
Response: 200 Type set to A.
Command: PASV
Response: 227 Entering Passive Mode (173,201,60,1,197,243).
Command: STOR Dr Hall.txt
Response: 125 Data connection already open; Transfer starting.
Response: 226 Transfer complete.
Status: File transfer successful, transferred 101 bytes in 1 second
Status: Retrieving directory listing...
Command: CWD mp3
Response: 250 CWD command successful.
Command: PWD
Response: 257 "/mp3" is current directory.
Command: PASV
Response: 227 Entering Passive Mode (173,201,60,1,196,199).
Command: LIST
Response: 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection.
Response: 226 Transfer complete.
Status: Directory listing successful
Status: Starting upload of G:\mp3\Yoshi\Game_BGM_01.mp3
Command: CWD /mp3
Response: 250 CWD command successful.
Command: PWD
Response: 257 "/mp3" is current directory.
Command: TYPE I
Response: 200 Type set to I.
Command: PASV
Response: 227 Entering Passive Mode (173,201,60,1,196,130).
Command: STOR Game_BGM_01.mp3
Response: 150 Opening BINARY mode data connection.
Error: Connection timed out
Error: File transfer failed after transferring 458,752 bytes in 53 seconds
Status: Connecting to 173.201.60.1:21...
Status: Connection established, waiting for welcome message...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have you tried connecting directly to the Modem?

Also, please have a read of the Network Configuration and Troubleshooting tips for FTP issues.
Network Configuration - FileZilla Wiki


----------



## locke_gb7 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I called godaddy a second time and made them retest because I tried connecting to the server offsite and the problem still happened, I called them back they tried again and this time had to admit the problem was on their end...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That would definitely do it.


locke_gb7 said:


> Well I called godaddy a second time and made them retest because I tried connecting to the server offsite and the problem still happened, I called them back they tried again and this time had to admit the problem was on their end...


----------

